# North Americas Oldest Championship Herf



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

thats right.....it is Grey Cup time here in the great white north and what better way to celebrate the championship that has been in existance since 1909 than a good old fashion Canadian Herf?
there will be the usual fanfare of food, fun, great smokes and even better friendship. Maybe we can get a cigar pool goin for the game...we will have to give that some thought.

The date will be Nov 25th, 2007 at a location to be announced......either hamilton or oakville we are just workin out the details.

Oh and btw.......the trophy-dor will be up for grabs if any of you yankees feel up to the challenge of tryin to capture it back for your country

Space will be at a premium so please post so we can figure out if we will have space for Old Sailor to come..:r


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Ill be there hopefully


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

It looks good for me to be there wherever there turns out to be!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

1. shaggy
2. kidrock
3. rhnewfie




hmmmmm.....maybe the troph-a-dor has found a new home for a while north of the 49th???


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Space will be at a premium so please post so we can figure out if we will have space for Old Sailor to come..:r

:tg:tg:tg

I'll be there:ss


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

If I'm correct that day is a Sunday and odds are not looking good right now :hn :hn Ill do my best


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

1. shaggy
2. kidrock ???
3. rhnewfie
4. DragonMan

I'll be bringing our special guest...The *"Club Stogie Traveling Trophy-Dor"*!!! Here's a picture of what's up for grabs!!

Here are the rules:

Club Stogie Traveling Trophy-Dor Rules

So who's interested??


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

Count me in! 

I was just thinking today that I was hoping another SOB herf got organized sometime soon.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

I'll be there!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hmmm so far no takers for the trophy-dor.....what ever happened to "leave no stick behind?"


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Can we have it in Regina since Saskatchewan will be in the Grey Cup?

Wish I could make - sounds like it will be a great time.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

1. Shaggy
2. Kidrock ???
3. RHNewfie
4. Old Sailor
5. DragonMan
6. MrGudgeon
7. Bear1976

No one interested in the Trophy-Dor???


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

I will not be able to make. I fear the border crossing too much. We, the re-entry mostly.


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

Is this going to be an indoor affair? Or are the S.O.B.s going to have to bundle up in winter coats, since I imagine by Nov. 25th it will be a bit chilly out.

I'm in either way, just curious.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

will be an indoor of some sort......either i will have some serious ventalation in my basement and a few open windows/doors or we will be in a fully equiped garage


i see that those yankees are afraid to come up and claim their trophy-dor......


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

see that those yankees are afraid to come up and claim their trophy-dor......

:chk:chkthey're all scared


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

well looks like the trophy-dor has a winter home????


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

to my botls in the north are there any updates for this? o


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Come on you up north US BOTL...can't let them Canucks keep the trophy, eh?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Kidrock387 said:


> to my botls in the north are there any updates for this? o


hopefully in a couple of days location will be finalized and then we are off to the races


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hey...what happened to all those rochester guys talkin smack when newfie and i came down and slapped ya in ur own yard??????



plans are being finalized and this will be a good one....:chk


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Owen has a tournament that week end but I don't see him playing Sunday for the championship. I'm going to pencil it in for now. Haven't had a smoke with you guys for quite some time.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

1. Shaggy
2. Kidrock ???
3. RHNewfie
4. Old Sailor
5. DragonMan
6. MrGudgeon
7. Bear1976
8. Hockeydad
9. Maddman (maybe)


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm a "possible". Still working out my Thanksgiving travel stuff with the family. If I'm in Rochester, I will make the trip North to "America's Hat". :chk


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

1. Shaggy
2. Kidrock ???
3. RHNewfie
4. Old Sailor
5. DragonMan
6. MrGudgeon
7. Bear1976
8. Hockeydad
9. Maddman (maybe)
10. Gromit (maybe)

just a bit of info....this will be in oakville which is about a hour from the border and it will be indoors


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken this is the day after the lottery. You guys might as well bring your winnings to me. It will save postage.:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Is it looking like we will be SouthernBOTLless on this one... sad sad trophydor!!!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

maybe we can just pass it around amongst ourselves?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Whats the final destination place??


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

will send ya all pm's once i make a phone call...prolly wed
it is in oakville


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

It looks like I won't have to take the trophy-dor very far!!!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> It looks like I won't have to take the trophy-dor very far!!!


I wonder why our American Brothers are so very afraid of us... :r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

they are afraid of what we are in the process of doing to florida


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i think we may plan another SOB at this one (maybe) 

those attendees who wish to participate should come heavy...:r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

just confirmed it....addy pm's will be goin out the those on the list shortly

i will be supplyin some nice chilli for the game and ddnero has generously offered to do some steaks up on the bbq for us....if anyone else wants to bring anything post it up on here so we dont get doubles of stuff....but by no means feel like you have to bring anything besides urself


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> just confirmed it....addy pm's will be goin out the those on the list shortly
> 
> i will be supplyin some nice chilli for the game and ddnero has generously offered to do some steaks up on the bbq for us....if anyone else wants to bring anything post it up on here so we dont get doubles of stuff....but by no means feel like you have to bring anything besides urself


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

uh, do we have anything like this SOUTH of the border?!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i hear we may have a special guest at this now.........


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> i hear we may have a special guest at this now.........


or 2 :chk:chk


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

shaggy said:


> i hear we may have a special guest at this now.........


If only we knew where it was! :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> If only we knew where it was! :ss


Maybe Mike needs alittle :hc


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

PM's sent.....see ya all next weekend




btw....special surprise guest confirmed......some of u are in for a treat
:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> PM's sent.....see ya all next weekend
> 
> btw....special surprise guest confirmed......some of u are in for a treat
> :chk


I like treats


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

Put me down as DEFINITE. :ss:ss:ss
Got 3 seats in my car leaving from Rochester about 3 hours before the event start time....what is the event start time, anyway? Nevertheless, I'm there. :chk


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

should be around noonish


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> PM's sent.....see ya all next weekend
> 
> btw....special surprise guest confirmed......some of u are in for a treat
> :chk


I'm not special......oh, ya was talkin about someone else:r:r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> I'm not special......oh, ya was talkin about someone else:r:r


sure u are dave......but i am not talkin about an old special guest.,...i got a new one
:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Could it be! Will the trophyador be passed!


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

I think I know who the special guest is. Since it's Grey Cup and Shaggy is from Hamilton it only makes sense that the guest is.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

hockeydad said:


> I think I know who the special guest is. Since it's Grey Cup and Shaggy is from Hamilton it only makes sense that the guest is.


Who dat????


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Who dat????


that is the great, the one and only, angelo mosca....(i hope):r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Put me and Maurice down as 85% sure, still trying to get chip to come.:tu Ill call the Detroit Crew:chk


geeesh u always give away my surprises booker....

i am gonna have to look after u when u get up here :sl


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> geeesh u always give away my surprises booker....
> 
> i am gonna have to look after u when u get up here :sl


What r u talking about


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

shaggy said:


> that is the great, the one and only, angelo mosca....(i hope):r


You are right, Mike. You might get a special prize.



shaggy said:


> geeesh u always give away my surprises booker....
> 
> i am gonna have to look after u when u get up here :sl


I sure hope you can make it Booker. Would luv2meet u.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

hockeydad said:


> I sure hope you can make it Booker. Would luv2meet u.


What r u talking aobut im not coming, who started that rumor


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> that is the great, the one and only, angelo mosca....(i hope):r


if you say so


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> What r u talking aobut im not coming, who started that rumor


Shaggy:r:r:r:chk


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Well this should be a great herf then, especially if Booker is...n't  coming!!  

And the best part is I don't have to drive 4 hours (and get lost) to see him!! Oops, I mean *not* see him !!! :ss



hockeydad said:


> I think I know who the special guest is. Since it's Grey Cup and Shaggy is from Hamilton it only makes sense that the guest is.


Wait a minute isn't that Shaggy without a baseball cap and a beard and 50lbs lighter??? :r :r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Well this should be a great herf then, especially if Booker is...n't  coming!!
> 
> And the best part is I don't have to drive 4 hours (and get lost) to see him!! Oops, I mean *not* see him !!! :ss
> 
> Wait a minute isn't that Shaggy without a baseball cap and a beard and 50lbs lighter??? :r :r


hey....i am still awake ya bastage


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

shaggy said:


> hey....i am still awake ya bastage


:r :r   :r :r


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

You gents have room for one more? 
Not sure if I can make it, but trying to work my sked to free up the day. 
If so, can someone PM me with the details?


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

1. Shaggy
2. Kidrock (maybe)
3. RHNewfie
4. Old Sailor
5. DragonMan
6. MrGudgeon
7. Bear1976
8. Hockeydad
9. Maddman (maybe)
10. Gromit 
11. GWN (maybe)
12. Special Guest(s)

Am I missing anyone???


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey, maybe we can organize a poker game or something. Just a thought.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i will throw my chips in the car and we will see what happens....


btw i picked up mail today jeff...will bring them with me


and i have another idea...i will bounce it off u guys there


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

I regret to inform my Southern Ontario brothers that I will most likely be ducking out of this event. I was planning on coming home from school that weekend, and just driving myself from there. Seems I won't be able to make it home though, and I don't have a car here in Toronto to make it. 

Smoke something nice for me, boys!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

MrGudgeon said:


> I regret to inform my Southern Ontario brothers that I will most likely be ducking out of this event. I was planning on coming home from school that weekend, and just driving myself from there. Seems I won't be able to make it home though, and I don't have a car here in Toronto to make it.
> 
> Smoke something nice for me, boys!


wuss


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I was just alerted to this thread now.

I work 8-4 and have a show 8-10 that day. Crap!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

DBall said:


> I was just alerted to this thread now.
> 
> I work 8-4 and have a show 8-10 that day. Crap!


wuss


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

MrGudgeon said:


> I regret to inform my Southern Ontario brothers that I will most likely be ducking out of this event. I was planning on coming home from school that weekend, and just driving myself from there. Seems I won't be able to make it home though, and I don't have a car here in Toronto to make it.
> 
> Smoke something nice for me, boys!


I could pick you up & drop you off along the way (Yonge & 401 or Yorkdale, whichever is more convenient). I'll be coming through from the East end.


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Mike, you seem a little harsh to our fellow Ontario brothers. That's 2 wusses in a row.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hockeydad said:


> Mike, you seem a little harsh to our fellow Ontario brothers. That's 2 wusses in a row.


where there is a herf there is a way :r


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

Bear to the rescue! I'll shoot ya a PM and we can set something up. 

Mike.....you might regret that wuss comment come sunday!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

MrGudgeon said:


> Bear to the rescue! I'll shoot ya a PM and we can set something up.
> 
> Mike.....you might regret that wuss comment come sunday!


unwuss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

shaggy said:


> unwuss


LMAO!!! :r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

WUSS X 3 :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk

They're all afraid of the trophy-dor!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

everyone got all the info needed for this?


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Well Everyone,


Im here to report some very sad news...My Dodge Stratus thats three years old needs its 2nd new transmission put in.....After they put it in, Im getting the back end repainted and selling it so I can buy a Chevy Truck. I will be unable to attend this event and it makes me so sad....I miss the up north crew alot but im sorry ill not be able to attend.


Sadly,

Jon


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Maybe next time Jon, there will be something over here next year, I'm thinking on holding on sometime.:tu:tu


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

:hn:hn


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Kidrock387 said:


> :hn:hn


wuss


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

shaggy said:


> wuss


You're pretty ruthless with the wuss comments these days aren't you!:r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Bear said:


> You're pretty ruthless with the wuss comments these days aren't you!:r


ehhh...hes just from michigan and nothin good comes from there :r


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Is Santa Claus still coming?


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Don't forget to bring my lotto winnings!


----------



## DeNeiro (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Mike,
Do we have a final head count ? I am heading out today to pick up the steaks and having the Mrs whip up a very large potato salad. I believe "Bear" is bring caeser salad. There is room for a poker table in the basement and there is a TV there as well if the boys are up for some poker. I have put a call in a buddy of mine that has a table. What time do should I be expecting everyone to be here at? Let me know as soon as you can. See you boys tomorrow.
DeNeiro.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I should be there around 1:30, waiting on word from Booker and Mo who will be riding with me:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> I should be there around 1:30, waiting on word from Booker and Mo who will be riding with me:ss


u might have another passenger......

chilli and somethin else started here....t-22 hrs :chk


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

DeNeiro said:


> Hey Mike,
> Do we have a final head count ? I am heading out today to pick up the steaks and having the Mrs whip up a very large potato salad. I believe "Bear" is bring caeser salad. There is room for a poker table in the basement and there is a TV there as well if the boys are up for some poker. I have put a call in a buddy of mine that has a table. What time do should I be expecting everyone to be here at? Let me know as soon as you can. See you boys tomorrow.
> DeNeiro.


hey dave....should be right around what we figured.....bout 12

i will be there early but everyone else should be around noon-1ish


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi guys:
I'll likely be there close to 1 p.m. PM me with what you need me to bring, chow-wise.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> u might have another passenger......
> 
> chilli and somethin else started here....t-22 hrs :chk


chilli:dr


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

GWN said:


> Hi guys:
> I'll likely be there close to 1 p.m. PM me with what you need me to bring, chow-wise.


whatever u want to bring....someone will eat it :r


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

Checking in... I will be there around noon. Not sure if I have any riders....Rochester Crew, anyone want a ride? :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

gromit said:


> Checking in... I will be there around noon. Not sure if I have any riders....Rochester Crew, anyone want a ride? :ss


conch rep. was talkin about it.....might wanna touch base with him:tu


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

shaggy said:


> conch rep. was talkin about it.....might wanna touch base with him:tu


PM sent.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

all the rest of the rochesterians are wusses


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

So whats the final head count:ss:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i think around 14 give or take.......


----------



## DeNeiro (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent! I'll make sure that I have enough steak to feed 16! I have 2 guys at this end that are coming as well. See you guys tomorrow around noon!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I'll be there after church around 1 - 1:30, or 2 at the latest. :tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Gonna be a fun day tomorrow, the game starts at 6 right?


----------



## DeNeiro (Oct 28, 2007)

I believe it 5:30 or 6! Sounds like we are going to have quite the spread food wise. Mike's whipped up a batch of chili...I figure we can do the chili in the afternoon...and I picked up 15lbs of sirloin and a load of mushrooms...and we potato salad and caeser salad coming. Still waiting to get confirmation on the poker table...suppose to be a nice day...there is a couple of heaters and a tv in the garage and three others scattered throughout. I am looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

DeNeiro said:


> I believe it 5:30 or 6! Sounds like we are going to have quite the spread food wise. Mike's whipped up a batch of chili...I figure we can do the chili in the afternoon...and I picked up 15lbs of sirloin and a load of mushrooms...and we potato salad and caeser salad coming. Still waiting to get confirmation on the poker table...suppose to be a nice day...there is a couple of heaters and a tv in the garage and three others scattered throughout. *I am looking forward to meeting everyone*.


u havent met dave yet....you might regret that statement :r :mn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> u havent met dave yet....you might regret that statement :r :mn


OH....A WISE GUY:r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ummmm i was referin to the other dave....yea....thats it...the other dave
:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> whatever u want to bring....someone will eat it :r


Ya ...with you there, there won't be nothin left:bn, don't have ta worry about Nick eatting, he'll probably have one of his 3 hour cigars again:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Hope someone brings a camera, will need pics of the trophy-dor if it leaves.:ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Unfortunately I won't have a camera for tomorrow


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> Unfortunately I won't have a camera for tomorrow


thats ok...we can do it the way dave used to when he was younger.....bring a pencil and paper....:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> thats ok...we can do it the way dave used to when he was younger.....bring a pencil and paper....:r


I'll bring mine:tu

you'll pay for that one :dr


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> I'll bring mine:tu
> 
> you'll pay for that one :dr


i have got ridden of my trainin wheels master.....:mn


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

The old guys are dukin it out!!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Ya ...with you there, there won't be nothin left:bn, don't have ta worry about Nick eatting, he'll probably have one of his 3 hour cigars again:ss


:tg:tg:tg:tg


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Leaving at 10:10....see ya soon.....Booker is with me:tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I'll be heading out in about an hour, see you folks soon!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Damn you all... I wanna go!!!!!!! 

Have fun and smoke something good for me!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

DBall said:


> Damn you all... I wanna go!!!!!!!
> 
> Have fun and smoke something good for me!


wuss


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

The herf is underway! Present are shaggy, rhnewfie, hockey dad, detroitpha, mr gugeon, gwn, bear, deneiro, old sailor, dragonman and gromit. Food, fellowship and great stogies. Best to all the brothers and sisters of the leaf who couldn't be here (or wimped out).


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

PS: WUSSES!


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Glad to here there are a bunch of you guys there. Sorry I couldn't make it. On top of everything else this cold is kicking my butt.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

gromit said:


> The herf is underway! Present are shaggy, rhnewfie, hockey dad, detroitpha, mr gugeon, gwn, bear, deneiro, old sailor, dragonman and gromit. Food, fellowship and great stogies. Best to all the brothers and sisters of the leaf who couldn't be here (or wimped out).


Or those at their desks (kind of) working. Dammit.


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

DBall said:


> Or those at their desks (kind of) working. Dammit.


Note from Shaggy: WUSS!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

gromit said:


> Note from Shaggy: WUSS!


Of course... Shaggy talking crap through somebody else through a computer... now who's the wuss... eh?



Seriously though, I'd much rather be there...


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks to Dave(DeNeiro) for the hospitality. The garage was a great set up, steaks awesome. It was good seeing old friends, Shaggy, Dragonman, MrGudgeon, RHNewfie, Old Sailor and meeting new ones, Gromit, Booker, GWN, Bear. Hope I didn't miss anyone. Til' next time.:tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hey guys....just a big shout to ddenerio for the great job hostin......was awesome. thanks to all who made it out particularly those first timers like bear, and gwn....and booker for comin up from wussigan :r and gromit from representin rochester. for those of u who wussed out......u dont know what u missed....:chk


cheers guys.....where the next one???


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Great time was had by all! DeNeiro... you set the bar way too high for HERF food!!! How can the next host follow up a steak dinner???
:tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Well that's another one in the books folks! An excellent time was had, great BOTL's, cigars, and food!!

Deneiro - what can we say! You are a top notch herf host, thank you so much for opening your home, fridge, and liquor cabinet to this rowdy bunch!! I am sure I speak for everyone when I say - what are you doing next Saturday? LOL!

Dave, first class as always, my house can't handle anymore bombs!! Although you have provided me with a dream smoke (CAO Sopranos!!) Thank you so much!

Booker, the worlds most travelled herfer, and top notch all the way!! For those of you that don't know, Booker can drive from his place to a herf in Canada in about 35 minutes, it's magic!!

Shaggy, well, enough said!!! First class in my book!!

GWN, Bear, it was great to meet you both, some fine BOTL's with great class!

Gromit!! Top notch Rochester representation! Take care of that trophyador!!

Jon, always a pleasure!! Your knowledge of cigar shops around Niagara is legendary!!

Nick... 5 feet away, and still lost! I will herf with you anytime!

I hope that I didn't miss anybody! If I did... insert nicities here :r

I can't wait for the summer herfing season to begin!!


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

Safely home with the trophydor! Got a funny look from the US Customs chick at the border when I told her I was visiting friends for the Grey Cup. After I explained what the Grey Cup was all was good and no further questions were asked.

Special thanks to DENEIRO for putting on an *incredible* spread for a motley bunch of herfers. 

I'll write more tomorrow but I'm hitting the hay now. (cause I'm a WUSS) :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Many Thanks to Dave(DeNeiro) for hosting probably my last 2007 herf, awesome food.....steaks and potatoe salad :dr and all the great port. Your top notch in my books Dave. Mike's chili really hit the spot, 2 bowls mmmmm, was awesome seeing everyone and meeting some new BOTL. Booker is on his way home, stayed awake this time:ss. Again, many Thanks everyone, and Bear....I owe ya, you learn too quick, ya bastage

Pics up tomorrow...stay tuned.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

pics of the herf:tu


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

Definitely a herf for the record books. Dave, you are an absolutely phenomenal host. Great to see all the boys again....can't wait to do it again soon.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

more pics

my smokes at the herf..RASS; COHIBA SIGIII; COHIBA MADURO 5:dr:dr; and a LFD LEGERO


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Thank you very much Dave (DeNeiro)!!! You are an awesome host!! The food, the drinks, the company and the hospitality were all top notch!! I had a great time seeing old friends and meeting new ones, smoking some good cigars (too slowly as I have been told)!! The best part is Dave lives only 5 minutes away...good for me maybe not so good for Dave!! I'm just uploading some pictures when it's done I'll post them. Once again thanks for everything!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Having trouble sleeping, which always happens when I go from night shift back to days, so I'll post some pic's.

This is Marc (Bear), Cory (MrGudgeon) and Jeff (GWN) enjoying some cigars and chili.


Here we have two serious smokers, Booker (DETROITPHA357) and Jon (Hockeydad), they were actually smiling just before I took the picture!


Jeff (RHNewfie) with our gracious host Dave (DeNeiro), Booker and Rick (Gromit)


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Mike (Shaggy), Jeff and Jeff and Dave (Old Sailor) smiling for the camera.



Here’s Booker discussing plans for the destruction of Florida while enjoying Southern Ontario’s lovely weather!



With all us BOTL’s smoking from noon until 8pm we still didn’t even come close to filling the Stinky “Herf Addition” Ashtray!!


I better try to get a little more sleep or it's going to be a very long day!!!:tu :tu

:ss


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Had a ball at my first-ever herf. If they're all like this, I'll never miss another one. Thanks to our gracious host, Dave. That was the best meal I've had for months and great company with which to share it. 
Already looking forward to our next event and I'll throw something together next summer, as soon as I get my patio done.
Thanks again all.
J


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Looks like you guys all had a good time. Maybe one of these years a Herf won't be planned when I'm working....:hn


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

a2vr6 said:


> Looks like you guys all had a good time. Maybe one of these years a Herf won't be planned when I'm working....:hn


:tpd:

Bastages.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

a2vr6 said:


> Looks like you guys all had a good time. Maybe one of these years a Herf won't be planned when I'm working....:hn


then you plan one.....:ss


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

shaggy said:


> then you plan one.....:ss


I'm planning on it! When the weather gets warmer though.... My garage has stuff in it, like my summer car. :r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

a2vr6 said:


> I'm planning on it! When the weather gets warmer though.... My garage has stuff in it, like my summer car. :r


take over someone elses house....that is what i do....:r


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time...too bad I didn't know about it Guess thats what happens when you don't check the forums for a month.

Next time Ill be there!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> take over someone elses house....that is what i do....:r


well, you and I won't have a house soon, same guy thats hitten you is hit me at the same time......ya bastage:r:r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> well, you and I won't have a house soon, same guy thats hitten you is hit me at the same time......ya bastage:r:r


yea but u deserve it


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> well, you and I won't have a house soon, same guy thats hitten you is hit me at the same time......ya bastage:r:r





shaggy said:


> yea but u deserve it


In the shadows and under the radar guys!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> and booker for comin up from *wussigan* :r


note2self, ok done.



RHNewfie said:


> Well that's another one in the books folks! An excellent time was had, great BOTL's, cigars, and food!!
> 
> Booker, the worlds most travelled herfer, and top notch all the way!! For those of you that don't know, *Booker can drive from his place to a herf in Canada in about 35 minutes, it's magic*!!


:z



Old Sailor said:


> Booker is on his way home, stayed awake this time:ss. .


Made it home safe in no time flat, thxs for a great time guys and Dave for the great food and Dave for the ride over.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> *Here's Booker discussing plans for the destruction of Florida *while enjoying Southern Ontario's lovely weather!
> :mn
> 
> *With all us BOTL's smoking from noon until 8pm we still didn't even come close to filling the Stinky "Herf Addition" Ashtray!!*
> ...


Again I had a great time guys, sounds like shaggy is making me give a herf in Feb but the board is still out on that1. TBA


----------



## DeNeiro (Oct 28, 2007)

Gentlemen!!! I am terribly sorry for not being able to reply sooner! Thanks to everyone that attended the Grey Cup Herf at my place, it was truly a pleasure to meet everyone and smoke my brains out with a bunch of like minded people. I am looking forward to many more Herfs and with the new house being built as we speak I will seriously be considering a "Cigar room" in the basement. Thanks again for all of the fantastic Host gifts - trust me the favour will soon be returned. With the house reno's coming to a close in St. Thomas I should finally have some time to get more involved with the club - and perhaps even post a "new comer" intro. All the best and thanks again for all of the kind remarks.
DeNeiro.:ss


----------

